# homemade icing for rolls or whatever



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I made some homemade cinnamon rolls the other night from the Amish Baker cookbook. The rolls were delicious but the icing wasn't. Some people might like that but we didn't.

I usually buy the Pillsbury cinnamon rolls and we LOVE that icing. I wish I could find a recipe for that. My cinnamon rolls with the icing taste as good as the ones I get over at the Amish bakery, but we just don't like the icing.

Does anyone have a recipe for icing that would be more like the one from Pillsbury?

One time last year I made homemade rolls and I had some leftover 7 minute icing and I put that on and we loved it. I guess I could just make that every time.:shrug:


----------



## nanadeb (Dec 30, 2010)

I love cream cheese frosting on cinnamon rolls. 
Pillsbury does make them and uses that kind of frosting along with a regular type frosting

Ingredients

* 2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
* 1/2 cup butter, softened
* 2 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a medium bowl, cream together the cream cheese and butter until creamy. Mix in the vanilla, then gradually stir in the confectioners' sugar. Store in the refrigerator after use.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

1 c. sifted powdered sugar
Orange juice

Stir together powdered sugar and enough orange juice (about 1 1/2 tablespoons) to make of pouring consistency.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I add butter to the powdered sugar and milk just like making icing to ice a cake. Then I add some vanilla and like OLF - orange juice. I like my icing thick rather than runny - which is why I add the butter. You really don't explain what it is you don't like. I have never had pilllsbury cinnamon rolls so I can't compare.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Our Little Farm said:


> 1 c. sifted powdered sugar
> Orange juice
> 
> Stir together powdered sugar and enough orange juice (about 1 1/2 tablespoons) to make of pouring consistency.


This is what I use, but use lemon juice instead of Orange. They now sell fresh tangerine juice. Bet that would be really good.


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

How much butter?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

danielsumner said:


> This is what I use, but use lemon juice instead of Orange. They now sell fresh tangerine juice. Bet that would be really good.


We do lemon juice too. My kids hate frosted butter or cheese icing, so this is what I use for cakes and rolls. The icing used for pilsbury orange rolls is basically the recipe I gave.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont' know what the canned rolls frosting tastes like so I can't help with that but I like almond extract in the icing for my cinnamon rolls instead of vanilla sometimes.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Powdered sugar, milk, softened butter, and vanilla. Make more than you think you need.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

Joshie said:


> Powdered sugar, milk, softened butter, and vanilla. Make more than you think you need.



I think that's what I used. At least those ingredients. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

I have never had anyone not say that my rolls are the best they've tasted. Of course, it's not exactly my recipe, but the Pillsbury recipe. If kids have rolls at a restaurant they always say that they're not as good as mine.

Basic Sweet Dough

6-7 cups all purpose flour
1/2 c. sugar
2 tsp (t) sugar
2 t salt
2 pkg active dry yeast (or 2 Tablespoons)
1 c water
1 c milk
1/2 c butter
1 egg

In large bowl, combine 2 c flour, sugar, salt, and yeast; blend well. In small saucepan, heat water, milk, and butter until 120-130Âº. Add warm liquid and egg to flour mixture. Blend at low speed until moistened; beat 3 min at med. speed. By hand, stir in an additional 3 c flour until dough pulls cleanly away from sides of bowl. 

On floured surface, knead in 1-2 c flour until dough smooth and elastic, about 8-10 min. Place dough in greased bowls; cover loosely with plastic wrap and (hot) cloth towel. Let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size, ~ 45-60 min. 

Punch down dough to remove all air bubbles. DIVIDE DOUGH IN HALF; SHAPE EACH HALF ACCORDING TO VARIATION DESIRED. 

Tip: To make dough a day ahead, after first time, cover and refrigerate dough overnight. Shape dough and let rise as directed in recipe. (I misread this and now do this instead. I put the dough in a buttered glass bowl covered in plastic wrap. I do this on the first rising.)

Variations:

*Caramel-nut sticky rolls:* Generously grease 13x9" pan. In small bowl, combine 1/2 c firmly packed brown sugar, 1/2 c softened butter and 2 T light corn syrup; blend well. Drop mixture by spoonfuls into prepared pan; spread evenly. Sprinkle with 1/4 c chopped nuts (I use much more pecans than this. I don't used chopped nuts. I kind of break up pecan halves.) On lightly floured surface, roll out 1/2 recipe Sweet Dough to 20x12" rectangle. Spread with 2 T softened butter. In small bowl, combine 1/4 c sugar and 1 t cinnamon; blend well. Sprinkle over dough. Starting with 20" side, roll up jelly-roll fashion; pinch edges firmly to seal seams. Cut into 20-1"slices; place cut side down in prepared pan. 

Cover; let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size, about 35-45 min. Heat oven to 375Âº. Bake 25-30 min or until deep golden brown. Cool in pan 1 min; invert onto wire rack. 

*Cinnamon Rolls:* Generously butter 13x9" pan. On lightly floured surface, roll out 1/2 Sweet Dough recipe to 20x12" rectangle. Spread with 1/4 c softened butter. In small bowl, combine 1/2 c sugar and 2 t cinnamon; blend well. Sprinkle over dough. Starting with 20" side, roll up jelly-roll fashion; pinch edges firmly to seal seams. Cut into 1" slices; place cut side down in prepared pan. 

Cover; let rise in warm place until light and doubled in size, about 35-45 min. Heat oven to 375Âº. Bake 25-30 min or until light golden brown. Remove from pan immediately. In small bowl, combine 3/4 c powdered sugar, 1 T softened butter, 1-2 T milk and 1/4 t vanilla; mix well. Drizzle over warm rolls. (I double icing recipe--at least.)


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I sell cinnamon rolls @ the Farmers Mkt and I make them 3 times a week. I use confectioner's sugar, a little melted butter, a little vanilla and enough hot water to make it the consistency I like to drizzle over the rolls. Yummy! I have a batch rising as I type this......


----------



## BrightBay (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll sometimes just stir powdered sugar, a splash of vanilla and enough milk to make it the consistency I want. That, to me, is close to the store stuff. It's been a long time since I've had it though. I prefer the cream cheese frosting though.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Never understood the desire to pile more sugar on cinnamon rolls. I have bought the refrigerated ones before. I throw away the frosting.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Like BB if I am not making caramel sticky rolls close to Joshie's recipe I use conf. sugar with milk. Vanilla would improve, butter maybe. Of course I love my butter frsoting on cakes esp with choc- 1# conf sugar, 1/4# melted or soft butter (melt with 3-4 oz unswt choc if amking choc), 3+ T milk blended to proper consistency for you. 

Color in batches if desired and put in ziploc bags with tiny hole cut in corner for decorating. DD10 has had cupcake decorating parties for the past 5 years- 12 bags color frosting sprinkles 36 cupcakes 5-10 girls and look out.


----------

